# Long heat cycle question



## Elizabeth LaPointe (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoping someone might have some thoughts on this. I have GSD bitch that goes into heat once every 11 months. She just turned 4 and on her last heat, the co-owner and I decided to breed her. I started progesterone testing on day 5 (she was 50% cornified), and went every 2-3 days until day 21 where we did another vaginal smear and she was 0% cornified. Her progesterone levels never went beyond .4. It has been about 8 weeks since that time and she has not gone back into heat (assuming that she had a biphasic heat). 
Thyroid testing is normal. She eats well and is in good shape. This is my first go around with breeding, so I'm open to experience and thoughts on what might be going on and if I should be worried about anything, or should test for something in particular. She has never been bred before.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

When you say thyroid testing is normal, did you do the full panel with either Dr. Dodds/Hemopet or Michigan? The other thing that comes to mind is cystic ovaries. For a GSD every 11 months seems too long. You might try a look around with an ultrasound. 

Terrasita


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

While 7 months is average, there can be considerable variation. Did she or does she show any behavioral signs of estrus, like tail flagging or lordosis?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Given the progesterone testing every 2-3 days [without even reaching 1] and the smears [only 50% cornified], sounds like she didn't ovulate. Generally, you start to see flagging in a classic bitch around days 10-12 and its indicative of them being receptive to breeding and ovulation. Mine have also been fully cornified days 10-12. If you are doing serial smears, you can also tell because even with a Q-tip, once they get closer to ovulation, it slides in easier. If you have a dead on the money male [zero interest unless they ovulate] they can be helpful but with serial smears and progesterone and she didn't ovulate, I'd say ultrasound for the ovaries and the full thyroid panels with Dodds/Michigan.

T


----------

